# HI Thursday the 18th



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hit the beach about 0900 and saw all the BTB flags a flying. I set up shop about 200 yards or so away from Mcfaddin Sign and started unloading the equipment. Had My brothers family, a childhood friend, and my family for the day. Waded out with chest waders on and casted a chunk of crab beyond the third bar. Had it in the rod holder jacking with the others when it doubles over and starts singing. I reel him in and I will let the rest of the pictures tell the story. We ended up with 9 Bullreds for the day and was packed up and leaving about 1545. Split between mullet and crab and the crab may have won the bait battle.
Pics
First one
















Nice Fish








Lil Bro









Bro's wife








Forrest. He for some reason don't like to hold the fish! HAHA








Lil bro








The whole crew!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nice report and pics!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

wow.....very nice!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Great job out there F.S. Water looks perfect. It was sure nice to get out last week...


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

those are some pigs!


----------



## hensavoy (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice fish. Where were you fishing at? I would love to catch some of those.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome Pics! I need to do that soon! When we going?


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome...great job and very nice pic's!:cheers:


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

nice! cant wait!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

hensavoy said:


> Nice fish. Where were you fishing at? I would love to catch some of those.


I was fishing about 200 yards East of the Mcfaddin sign on High Island. Take left at barricades about a mile I guess you will see the Mcfaddin sign on the left hand side of the road.


----------



## CatchSharks (Nov 12, 2008)

Thats a nice mess of reds!


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

That's a very high class of BRs--great going.


----------

